# peptides, pct and convenience



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Never used peps before but I am curious about them and wondered if they would be helpful for retaining gains.

Is it best to use them during or after pct?

From what I have read so far it would seem that ghrp2 and cjc seem like the best combo but what is the jabbing protocol?

From what I read its every farts end and this simply wouldn't be viable for me.

Cheers, Andy


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

100mcg of each three times daily is typical dosing of those two pal!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

GHRP2 + Mod GRF, 1mcg/kg bodyweight, 3 times a day. Morning, pre/post workout, before bed. At least 2-3hours between jabs. No carbs/fats 1hour before or 20mins after.

There are stickys with plenty of info bud, give them a quick read. I found peps great for maintaining bodyweight between cycles. Even gaining a little.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't suppose 3 jabs a day is totally out of the question. Might give them a bash


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

@dusher do you run your peps during pct or after cheers


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Andrewgenic said:


> @dusher do you run your peps during pct or after cheers


Both, bridge cycles with them. Or just stay on them as long as I want. Start them now, then continue through your pct. Normally add a bit water weight in the first week or two personally. Fuller, better pumps in the gym. Good stuff!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

dusher said:


> GHRP2 + Mod GRF, 1mcg/kg bodyweight, 3 times a day. Morning, pre/post workout, before bed. At least 2-3hours between jabs. No carbs/fats 1hour before or 20mins after.
> 
> There are stickys with plenty of info bud, give them a quick read. I found peps great for maintaining bodyweight between cycles. Even gaining a little.


When you 1mcg per kilo of bodyweight is that for each pep?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Andrewgenic said:


> When you 1mcg per kilo of bodyweight is that for each pep?


Yes, for GHRP2 and Mod GRF. The norm is 100mcg of each. I was getting GH sides like lethargy when I first started. Found working the dose of the Mod GRF from 50mcg up to 100mcg over a week or so helped avoid these sides.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

dusher said:


> Yes, for GHRP2 and Mod GRF. The norm is 100mcg of each. I was getting GH sides like lethargy when I first started. Found working the dose of the Mod GRF from 50mcg up to 100mcg over a week or so helped avoid these sides.


Thanks for all the info mate. In terms of duration how long do you reckon to stay on for?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

In terms of best gains on cycle is far better but peptides definately do help gains and make people beleive they are recovering better during PCT. now whether this is genuinely the case of it's helping you or it's a placebo effect i don't know but regardless it's good and i'll explain why. The placebo effect has had numerous studies documenting it's effectiveness and this is due to the fact that the mind is and amazing and complex computer and with the application of proper thinking can not only revolutionise your w/o but every fascet of your life. When you go into your w/o you want to have a clear understanding of what you want to acheive and how your going to acheive it. So you have direction, next you want to implement the right mind frame going into you w/o and this unvolves releasing the beast within you to tap into that side of you that'll push past the pain. I could go on about this all day but let me get back on topic to pct. When on PCT you'll recover a lot better when your in a positive mood then you will in a negitive mood. Thats why i suggest to people that they take cailais during PCT. If they have any rebound issues during PCT and are unable to function it'll effect their mood and state of mind and thus their recovery is compramised. I would also suggest some igf to maintain an anabolic environment within your body.


----------

